# Teething



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi 
Ewan is 14mths old and is teething like mad, he has had 2 canines and 3 molars come through in the last week, the problem is that in the last day his lower gum which was swollen and looked like a tooth was coming through is now quite inflammed and has what looks like a creamy coloured blister on top of it. Is this something I should get looked at do you think?? He does seem to be in pain, but I don't know wether its this or just his normal teething pain.
I know this will probably be a difficult question to answer without having the gum to look at but any advice appreciated!!!!
Thanks
Kate


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Does it look like a gum blister??

Jxx[br]: 11/08/06, 17:28Hiya

It might be better to get his gum looked at....either dentist or GP.

Jxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi J
Thanks for your reply, I now think it is a flap of gum as can see part of the tooth poking through, but the whole gum is now very red and inflammed, he hasnt got a temp tho so dont think its infected. 

We are seeing the HV on wed so will let her have a look, if Ewan will co-opertae that is!!!!!!!

Thanks again
Kate


----------

